# Deep Dish Rims...



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Wassup all,
im looking for some Deep Dish Rims, (i guess thats what they are called) anyways... anyone know some low priced places where i can look at online??

Thanks!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

tire rack and wheel max are a good place to start


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

www.ebay.com


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

I've got some wats for sale. Check here

http://www.craigslist.org/sby/car/50980089.html


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

240ZT said:


> I've got some wats for sale. Check here
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/sby/car/50980089.html


not my style... im looking towards mesh


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

240ZT said:


> I've got some wats for sale. Check here
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/sby/car/50980089.html


^^^ those are old school!!!! nice.. 

deep dish rims = low off sets, usually wide, most likely $$$ that you dont have


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

^^werd. those lips come at a price but they look really damn good.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

try www.takumiproject.com


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.rojawheels.com

They can custom make deep dish wheels to your liking.




> The 18" and 19" sizes are forged multi-piece styles available in widths ranging from 7" up to 10" to accommodate the varied offsets that the high performance and wide body kit applications require.


For example, these two pictures are the same type wheel, which I proudly own.


----------

